# Questions on getting a GMEPP



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Looking over the information. Is it my understanding by reading this, most of the diesel emissions, sensors and such is not covered? If so it seem not worth getting for the most part. I would imagine the DEF system would be part of the emissions, correct? What do you guys think?

*[FONT=&quot]Exclusion List[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Components that are not covered are those listed on the Exclusion List:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A. Any of the following parts: carburetor, battery and battery cable/harness (unless listed as specific covered parts), standard transmission clutch assembly, friction clutch disc and pressure plate, distributor cap and rotor, glass, lenses, sealed beams, light bulbs, fuses, circuit breakers, cellular phones, game centers, AM/FM radio/cassette/CD players exceeding $3,000 repair or replacement cost, speakers, audio/video equipment, pixel damage due to impact on display screens, key fobs, tire pressure sensors, remote control consoles, radar detection devices, brake rotors and drums, all exhaust components, and the following emission components: EGR purge valve/solenoids/sensors, vacuum canister, vapor return canister, vapor return lines/valves, air pump/lines/valves, catalytic converter/filtering/sensors, emission vapor sensors, gas cap/filler neck, weather strips, trim, moldings, bright metal chrome, upholstery and carpet, paint, outside ornamentation, bumpers, body sheet metal and panels, frame and structural body parts, vinyl and convertible tops, any convertible top assemblies, hardware or linkages, tires and wheels/rims. External nuts, bolts, and fasteners are not covered except where required in conjunction with a covered repair. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]B. Maintenance services and parts described in your vehicle’s Owner’s Manual as supplied by the manufacturer and other normal maintenance services and parts, which include, but are not limited to: alignments, adjustments, wheel balancing, tune-ups, spark plugs, spark plug wires, glow plugs, hoses, drive belts, brake pads, brake linings/shoes, and wiper blades. Filters, lubricants, coolants, fluids, and refrigerants will be covered only if replacement is required in connection with a breakdown. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]C. For any damage and/or Breakdown resulting from collision, road hazard, fire, theft, vandalism, riot, acts of terrorism, explosion, lightning, earthquake, freezing, rust or corrosion, windstorm, hail, water or flood, acts of God, salt, environmental damage, chemicals, contamination of fluids, fuels, coolants or lubricants. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]D. Any breakdown caused by misuse, abuse, negligence, lack of normal maintenance required by the manufacturer’s maintenance schedule for your vehicle, or improper servicing or repairs subsequent to purchase. Any breakdown caused by sludge buildup resulting from your failure to perform recommended maintenance services, or failure to maintain proper levels of lubricants and/or coolants, or breakdowns caused by fuels containing more than 10 percent ethanol (if the engine was not manufactured for this fuel mixture), or failure to protect your vehicle from further damage when a breakdown has occurred or failure to have your vehicle towed to the service facility when continued operation June result in further damage. Continued operation includes your failure to observe warning lights, gauges, or any other signs of overheating or component failure, such as, fluid leakage, slipping, knocking, or smoking, and not protecting your vehicle by continuing to drive, creating damage beyond the initial failure. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]E. Any repair or replacement of any covered part if a breakdown has not occurred. Any part that a repair facility or manufacturer recommends or requires be replaced or repaired or is an update, and is not a breakdown, is your responsibility and expense. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]F. Any alterations that have been made to your vehicle or use of your vehicle in a manner not recommended by the manufacturer, including but not limited to the failure of any custom or add-on part, all frame or suspension modifications, lift kits, any tire that is not recommended by the original manufacturer if it creates an odometer/speedometer variance of greater than 4 percent, and trailer hitches. Also not covered are any emissions and/or exhaust systems modifications, engine modifications, transmission modifications, and/or drive axle modifications, which includes any performance modifications. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]G. If, while owned by you, your odometer has ceased to operate and odometer repairs have not been made immediately, or the odometer has been altered in any way subsequent to purchase of the contract. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]H. If your vehicle has ever been a total loss, salvaged, rebuilt, or is a gray market vehicle. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I. Any liability for property damage, or for injury to or death of any person arising out of the operation, maintenance, or use of your vehicle described in the contract, whether or not related to the parts covered. Loss of use, time, profit, inconvenience, or any other consequential loss, including any consequential damage to a non-covered part that results from a breakdown. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]J. Any breakdown where the manufacturer is responsible for the repair or if the breakdown is covered by a repairer’s guarantee/warranty (regardless of manufacturer’s or repairer’s ability to pay for such repairs). [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]K. If your vehicle is used for towing (unless your vehicle is equipped with a factory-installed or factory-authorized tow package), or is used as a commercial unit (unless appropriate surcharge is marked on Registration Page and only as defined under “Definitions,” “Commercial Use”), or is used for rental, taxi, limousine, shuttle, towing/wrecker service, dumping (dump beds), cherry pickers, lifting or hoisting, police or emergency service, principally off-road use, prearranged or organized racing, or competitive driving. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]L. Any pre-existing condition or any breakdown occurring before coverage takes effect or prior to the contract purchase date, or if the information provided by you or the repair facility cannot be verified as accurate or is found to be deceptively inaccurate. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]M. Breakdowns that occur and/or repairs made outside of the United States of America and Canada. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]N. Diagnostic and/or teardown procedures that are not listed, or are in excess of the times listed in the current year’s national flat rate hourly guide in conjunction with a covered repair. [/FONT]


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Which plan are you talking about? There's three different ones: Basic Guard, Value Guard and Major Guard. 

https://www.ally.com/gmpp/service/


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

It is changing here in the future. Here is the e-mail I received.

[FONT=&quot]Please find below more information on the Chevrolet Protection Plans (GMEPP), pricing, and what we need to put a policy in place.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Here’s a YouTube video from Chevrolet on the Plan:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcNhdivGK9E[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

I am also including the pricing for a GM Protection Plan.
If you reside in any of the following states you are not eligible for a GM Protection Plan, but you are eligible for a Chevrolet Protection Plan:
Alaska, Washington, Oregon, California, Idaho, Kentucky, Maryland, North Carolina, and Florida.
*[FONT=&quot]NOTE: GM will be announcing a price increase any day. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]If you purchase a Chevrolet Protection Plan from me before the end of June and before any announced increase I am discounting my already discounted GMEPP prices $200![/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Differences between the old GMPP and the new Chevrolet Protection Plan:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]GMPP is a product of Ally Bank[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]GMPP will no longer be available in the near future[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ally will not have access to GM records and the submission of claims by dealers June be not be transparent to the customer[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Chevrolet Protection Plan (GMEPP) is a product of General Motors[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Chevrolet Protection Plan (GMEPP) offers the same coverage as GMPP with this additional benefit: * Coverage for ride control suspension & shocks[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]About the GM Extended Protection Plan[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Chevrolet-Buick-GMC-Cadillac is a Divisional Extended Protection Plan that provides premier coverage for your General Motors vehicle.[/FONT]
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
*[FONT=&quot]Affordable Protection[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]The Chevrolet-Buick-GMC-Cadillac Extended Protection Plan can alleviate unexpected and expensive repair costs. Even one covered repair can pay for the cost of the vehicle service contract.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Peace Of Mind From The People You Trust[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Certified Service experts stand behind repairs or service covered by the Chevrolet- Buick-GMC-Cadillac Program. Certified Service technicians know and understand every part of your Chevrolet, Buick, GMC or Cadillac vehicle and use specialized diagnostic equipment and the right parts to complete your repair.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Covering MORE Between the Bumpers[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Many vehicle service contracts don’t cover certain items that can lead to other failures, like seals and gaskets. We do. In fact, most mechanical and electronic components of your vehicle are covered against mechanical breakdown.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]With the Chevrolet-Buick-GMC-Cadillac Protection Plan, you'll have coverage for many components, including wear and tear and seals and gaskets which are not covered on many other plans on your vehicle. With the increasing complexity of today's vehicles and high-tech features, the Chevrolet-Buick-GMC-Cadillac Protection Plan is the best way to ensure that you are covered against potential expensive repairs.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]In the event of a covered component failure, even when it is the result of normal wear and tear, you're protected. Chevrolet-Buick-GMC-Cadillac Platinum coverage is an exclusionary coverage. That means that everything is covered on your vehicle unless it is on the exclusion list.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]What are Protection Plans?[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Your vehicle June be complex, but protecting yourself from potentially expensive repair costs doesn't have to be. We make our plans easy to understand, so you know exactly what you are getting.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Protection Plans come with extras beyond coverage for repairs, including lost key & lockout coverage, trip interruption coverage, towing, and rental car.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If a breakdown occurs, you'll also have access to our Certified Service technicians found at any one of over 4,000 GM dealerships nationwide. The technicians at our dealerships are specially trained and work on GM vehicles like yours every day. They can even use parts with the same quality that went into the assembly of your vehicle. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]How you are Covered[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]See terms and conditions for complete details.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]-RENTAL CAR COVERAGE [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Need to rent a vehicle while yours is being repaired? No problem. We will pay for or reimburse you for a rental vehicle or for any public transportation expenses while your vehicle is being repaired. Maximum of $40 per day and maximum of $280 for each repair visit.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]-TOWING & ROAD SERVICE [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]If your vehicle is disabled, we will cover your towing or road service charges, up to $150 per occurrence.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]-TRIP INTERRUPTION [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]If your vehicle breaks down more than 100 miles from your home and a repair facility needs to keep it overnight, we will reimburse you up to $200 a day for a maximum of four days for hotel and restaurant expenses.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]-LOST KEY & LOCKOUT [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]If your keys are lost, broken, or if you accidentally lock yourself out of your vehicle, we will reimburse you up to $35 for locksmith services.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]-CANCELLATION [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]You June cancel your contract at any time, including when you sell the vehicle or if loss of vehicle occurs. See terms and conditions for complete details.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]PROTECTION PLANS [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Plans/Coverage [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Two levels of coverage to choose from:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Silver Coverage [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]–Covers Engine, Fuel System, Transmission, Cooling System, Electrical, Steering, HVAC, Supercharger/Turbocharger, Interior/Exterior, Drive Axle, Suspension, Transfer Case, Brakes/ABS[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Platinum Coverage [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]- Virtually the entire vehicle (see section “Exclusions” for non-covered items) [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Two Deductible Options: [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Per [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Visit: $0 and $100 [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Commercial [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Provides coverage for vehicles used for Farming, Ranching, Route Work, Job-Site Activities, [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Surcharge [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Service or Repair Work, Delivery of Goods and Snow Removal. Usage must not exceed the manufacturers’ ratings and/or limitations. This additional, manually applied, surcharge is [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]required for any of the above use applications for the vehicle to be eligible for coverage. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]TIME/MILEAGE OPTIONS [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]NEW VEHICLES:[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Vehicle must be within manufacturer’s bumper to bumper warranty mileage requirements to be considered “New*”, *and meet the following age requirements on a calendar year basis: current MY + 2 prior MYs for vehicles with a 36 month, 36000 miles factory bumper to bumper warranty and current MY + 3 prior MYs for vehicles with a 48 month, 50,000 mile factory bumper to bumper warranty. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Time/mileage is added to contract purchase date and odometer mileage at contract purchase date. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]36 Months 48 Months 60 Months 72 Months 84 Months [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]60,000 Miles 60,000 Miles 60,000 Miles 75,000 Miles 75,000 Miles [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]100,000 Miles 75,000 Miles 75,000 Miles 100,000 Miles* 100,000 Miles* [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]100,000 Miles 100,000 Miles* [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Available only for vehicles with less than 24,000 miles at the time of sale. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Protection Plan coverage terminates when the sum of the contract term months and the contract purchase date have been reached or when the sum of the miles on the vehicle’s odometer at contract purchase date and the contract term miles have been reached, whichever occurs first. In the case of a mandatory waiting period, an additional 30 days and 1,000 miles will be added to the contract’s scheduled expiration.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]USED VEHICLES:[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]For vehicles outside the manufacturer’s bumper to bumper warranty, from current to plus 10 previous model years old, and with less than 120,000 miles. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If the vehicle is outside of the OEM bumper to bumper warranty by time or miles, *OR *[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If the age of the vehicle is considered “Used” on a Calendar basis: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]For Vehicles with a 36 month, 36,000 miles factory bumper to bumper warranty, the vehicle is considered “Used” on a calendar year basis if older than current MY + 2 prior MYs. For example, as of January 1, 2013, the age of the Vehicle is considered “Used” for a 2010 or prior MY vehicle. As of January 1, 2014, the age of the Vehicle is considered “Used” for MY ’11 and prior. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]For Vehicles with a 48 month, 50,000 miles factory bumper to bumper warranty, the vehicle is considered “Used” on a calendar year basis if older than current MY + 3 prior MYs. For example, as of January 1, 2013, the age of the Vehicle is considered “Used” for 2009 or prior MY vehicle. As of January 1, 2014, the age of the Vehicle is considered “Used” for MY’10 and prior. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Expiration is calculated from the contract purchase date and odometer reading at contract purchase date. Protection Plan contracts purchased more than 10 days after the vehicle sale require a mandatory waiting period before coverage begins. The Waiting Period is 30 days and 1,000 miles. An additional 30 days and 1,000 miles will be added to the contract’s scheduled expiration.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A covered part that is not functioning properly must be repaired or replaced prior to Protection Plan sale. All vehicles must have an engine oil and filter change prior to the Protection Plan sale. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Time/mileage is added to contract purchase date and odometer mileage at contract purchase date.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]12 Months 24 Months 36 Months 48 Months [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]12,000 Miles 24,000 Miles 36,000 Miles* 48,000 Miles* [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Available for vehicles with less than 100,000 miles at the time of sale. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The Protection Plan coverage terminates when the sum of the contract term months and the contract purchase date have been reached or when the sum of the miles on the vehicle’s odometer at contract purchase date and the contract term miles have been reached, whichever occurs first. In the case of a mandatory waiting period as described above, an additional 30 days and 1,000 miles will be added to the contract’s scheduled expiration. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]INELIGIBLE VEHICLES [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Vehicles are ineligible if used for commercial purposes (unless the Manual Commercial Use surcharge is selected and marked on the Registration Page), which includes but is not limited to: farming or ranching, vehicles used for government purposes, pick-up and delivery service, company pool use or business travel when the vehicle is used by more than one driver, deliveries, service or repair calls, route work, snow removal, job site activities. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Vehicles used in the following manner are excluded from all coverage’s: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Towing/wrecker service, road repair operations.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Vehicles used for competitive driving, racing on-road/off-road or principally off-road use, whether or not the vehicle is licensed for commercial purpose. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Vehicles used for taxi, livery, rental, limousine or shuttle. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Vehicles with non-standard equipment installed specifically to facilitate commercial use. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Vehicles modified for racing, off-road, fire services or fire service, or other performance or emergency use. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]All “Grey-Market” vehicles (include vehicles imported from Canada on which the manufacturer has nullified their own manufacturer’s warranty.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]TRANSFERS [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Procedures [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]To transfer a Protection Plan contract, the Customer must contact the Administrator and submit the following: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*C[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ompleted Transfer Form signed by original owner and new owner. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]A transfer fee of $75 must accompany this form (Florida - $40). [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]A copy of documentation evidencing change of ownership and mileage at time of sale.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Conditions [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]The contract cannot be transferred to another vehicle. It can only be transferred to a different owner of the same vehicle. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]The transfer must be made within 30 days of transfer of ownership. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]The contract is transferable to someone to whom the Customer sells or otherwise transfers their vehicle while their contract is still in force. Contracts cannot be transferred if the title transfer of the vehicle passes through an entity other than the subsequent buyer, or the vehicle is sold or traded to a Dealership, leasing agency or entity/individual in the business of selling vehicles. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Contracts can only be transferred once and must be initiated by the original contract Holder. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Contracts on leased vehicles cannot be transferred, unless the vehicle is being purchased by the original lessee.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah, I looked at the that new one. From a forum member who's judgement I trust, the Platinum is not go good. The pricing I got was a heck of a lot more expensive and the coverage not as good. The way the plan works is different - and it seems to me to encourage the dealer to skimp on the repairs. I went with Major Guard.


----------

